# Plant identification....



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Can anyone identify this plant?


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Jerm, I think that is called Mexican Firestrike, Firespike, Cardinal guard, or Scarlet flame.
Odontonema strictum

Here are some links so you can confirm
Odontonema strictum - Mexican Firespike
Floridata: Odontonema strictum

Dave


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

That would be it. Thanks Dave!


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem, glad I could help.
Dave


----------

